# sotchi - canon prototypes



## Lightmaster (Feb 13, 2014)

i know it sounds a bit crazy but i watch the games mainly because i want to spot canon prototypes (not much a fan of commercial sport events, especially olympia).

are some other crazys here like me who are more interested in the photographer crowd then the sport events?


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 13, 2014)

Possibly. I like to go to local events and see what junk the local "pros" are using to capture those local "iconic moments" forever. ;D


----------



## NancyP (Feb 13, 2014)

I perused the enormous panoramic shot of a World Series game just to see if anyone on the field level used the 34# Sigma 200-500mm f/2.8 zoom lens, and sure enough, some photographer had one. It is a distinctive lens in olive drab , looks a little like an overgrown RPG launcher.


----------



## Lightmaster (Feb 13, 2014)

NancyP said:


> I perused the enormous panoramic shot of a World Series game just to see if anyone on the field level used the 34# Sigma 200-500mm f/2.8 zoom lens, and sure enough, some photographer had one. It is a distinctive lens in olive drab , looks a little like an overgrown RPG launcher.



i guess everyone here knows the hulkma. 

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/881981

and yes i spoted one of them at sotchi too.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 15, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> i know it sounds a bit crazy but i watch the games mainly because i want to spot canon prototypes (not much a fan of commercial sport events, especially olympia).
> 
> are some other crazys here like me who are more interested in the photographer crowd then the sport events?



i've done some of this by downloading the images and looking at EXIF, but I might be just wasting my time because i doubt the exif would show the prototype's name/model.


----------



## 20Dave (Feb 16, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> NancyP said:
> 
> 
> > I perused the enormous panoramic shot of a World Series game just to see if anyone on the field level used the 34# Sigma 200-500mm f/2.8 zoom lens, and sure enough, some photographer had one. It is a distinctive lens in olive drab , looks a little like an overgrown RPG launcher.
> ...



That's a pocket camera ;D. I've actually had the chance to work with a Sony XIS camera. It mostly a video camera but takes stills in a panorama mode to capture up to 270 degree view. And the specification is accurate when it says "less than 90 lb 6 oz", as I've had to move one of these suckers myself  .

Dave


----------



## Surfwooder (Feb 18, 2014)

Tonight during the skating even where the Americans won Gold, I noticed a white lens, on a un-named body. I record the events, so I took a closer look, and the "Canon" logo was completely blocked out. It may have been a 7DII, since the skating even is fast, and a fast frame per second would be used.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 18, 2014)

Surfwooder said:


> Tonight during the skating even where the Americans won Gold, I noticed a white lens, on a un-named body. I record the events, so I took a closer look, and the "Canon" logo was completely blocked out. It may have been a 7DII, since the skating even is fast, and a fast frame per second would be used.



These have been seen before, probably for the simple reason that non-licensed advertising is forbidden at top sports events so the photogs have to cover any brand names/logos or product specifications.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 18, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> i know it sounds a bit crazy but i watch the games mainly because i want to spot canon prototypes (not much a fan of commercial sport events, especially olympia).
> 
> are some other crazys here like me who are more interested in the photographer crowd then the sport events?



It's spelled "Sochi". I've not watched the Olympics very much...I liked the opening ceremonies, the light show.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Feb 18, 2014)

I watch mainly the events, but its always nice to see the photographers with theier equipment.
Although, I dont identify too much, a 70-200/2,8 I know, but not which one of the three, or something bigger like a 300/400/500/600, and again, sometimes hard to say which one.
And the bodies are much too small for me, even with my HD- TV set.


----------



## slclick (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes the sporting events, seem to becoming backburner to the opening ceremony, the 'death' count and other ilk. Such a shame as these solitary events are usually the pinnacle moment in each of these athletes life's. I know, my father in law was an Oly athlete. Cameras? whatever.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 18, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Surfwooder said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight during the skating even where the Americans won Gold, I noticed a white lens, on a un-named body. I record the events, so I took a closer look, and the "Canon" logo was completely blocked out. It may have been a 7DII, since the skating even is fast, and a fast frame per second would be used.
> ...



I have not done the Olympics but do a fair number of major sporting events and have never been asked to cover the Canon logo. The white lens is a bit of a giveaway, and when it rains the Canon rain cover makes it even easier to work out what brand you are using. The same goes for the Nikon users I see too.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 18, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Surfwooder said:
> ...



It is fairly common to have people cover logos on televised sports events unless they are a sponsor. There is big money paid for advertising and someone like nikon who pays 2 mill for an ad doesnt want the word canon plastered all over the screen. Some venues dont care but its usually a sponsor that makes the demand in their contract.


----------



## caruser (Feb 18, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Lightmaster said:
> 
> 
> > i know it sounds a bit crazy but i watch the games mainly because i want to spot canon prototypes (not much a fan of commercial sport events, especially olympia).
> ...



It's spelled "Сочи". I don't watch any of it, the same old, year after year, and I trust that I'd read about any new gear on this site


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 18, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



Like I said. I cover quite a few globally televised sporting events every year and have never been asked to cover the Canon logo on the camera(s), nor on the rain cover(s) for the lens/camera(s). Not once. And I have not seen Nikon users have to cover their logo either. There is no point. Everyone knows that Nikon lenses tend to be black and Canon white. In fact the colour of the lens is far more obvious than any miniscule Canon logo on the body.

We do have very strict regulations on what we can do with the pics, what we can wear etc (most of the time given a bib anyway). But nothing to do with the camera's brand, there's no point.

Just watch any sporting event and try to actually read the name of a camera brand on a photographer's camera. You can't unless you really, really, really try. What you can see is what is white and black.


----------



## eLroberto (Feb 18, 2014)

This thread meaks me sick! Damn you guys! Everytime I click it, I expect something very awesome... . But to be honest, I don't think that we will see a Canon prototype on the olymic games, regardless if they use them or not. 

Kind regards, eL


----------



## Lightmaster (Feb 18, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Lightmaster said:
> 
> 
> > i know it sounds a bit crazy but i watch the games mainly because i want to spot canon prototypes (not much a fan of commercial sport events, especially olympia).
> ...



how you spell it depends on where you live (exonym/endonym). 
americans can not spell or write münchen either. 

it´s kind of hybris (Hubris  ) that native english speaking persons think they know sh*t about how geographical locations have to be called. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sotschi

http://derstandard.at/1389860645640/627000-beim-Super-G-der-Herren-in-Sotchi


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 18, 2014)

Seems the only lens at Sochi is the 200-400...... ;D


----------



## Lightmaster (Feb 18, 2014)

arbitrage said:


> Seems the only lens at Sochi is the 200-400...... ;D



i see quite a few compact lenses too.


----------



## vlim (Feb 18, 2014)

1Dx + 200-400 (lens hood less) what else ?


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 18, 2014)

Is this the 7D III ?

http://www.tv2.no/2014/02/17/nyheter/utenriks/ol/5331516#.UwOYFV69KSM


----------



## Eldar (Feb 18, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> Is this the 7D III ?
> 
> http://www.tv2.no/2014/02/17/nyheter/utenriks/ol/5331516#.UwOYFV69KSM


He he, selfie of the year


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 18, 2014)

vlim said:


> 1Dx + 200-400 (lens hood less) what else ?


It's amazing to think about how far DSLRs have come since the last Winter Olympics when a f/4 lens was probably unthinkable for (indoor) figure skating and the 200 f/1.8, 200 f/2, and maybe 300/400 f/2.8s were considered necessary to avoid shooting over ISO1600.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> vlim said:
> 
> 
> > 1Dx + 200-400 (lens hood less) what else ?
> ...


This is a paradigm shift. Some years ago it was unthinkable shooting indoor sports with F4 lenses because ISO 6400 was not sufficient image quality for a photo of the magazine cover. We're getting spoiled with modern cameras. ??? Today we say: "That guy is a pity, because his camera has clean image only until ISO1600..." :


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...




The Olympics are a different breed altogether. YES there is a very heavy handed rule for this. The International Olympic Committee (IOC) enforces strict regulations that protect its corporate sponsors, meaning any brand not sponsoring the Olympics is not allowed to show its logo or otherwise affiliate itself with the lucrative event.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> vlim said:
> 
> 
> > 1Dx + 200-400 (lens hood less) what else ?
> ...



Food for thought.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 19, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



I agree. But like I said, there is very little point in them asking the photographers to cover the Nikon or Canon name on their cameras when (a) the colour of the lens is a total giveaway and (b) they are very small.

The events I cover that are globally televised have very strict policies (pages of contract) but they do not include the covering of my camera brand.

Do you know that the Olympics is asking that or are you just guessing?


----------



## ahab1372 (Feb 19, 2014)

I read that cars have their logos taped, athletes are asked to cover the logos on their smartphones if they are not made by the official sponsor, same for computers etc etc. seems pretty strict.


----------



## grey4 (Feb 19, 2014)

I shoot a lot of college D-1 sports. The only time I'll see the top logo tapped over is wide angle photos of hockey because the white text of the logo can reflect in the glass.


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 19, 2014)

20Dave said:


> Lightmaster said:
> 
> 
> > NancyP said:
> ...



I would love to see some actual photos from that lens. Search for it online and you can find plenty of photos of the lens, but no photos with the lens...


----------



## Hannes (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm fairly certain I've seen a massive canon logo on the side of the rink for one of the ice sports, so if canon is sponsoring I doubt anyone with a canon would be ordered to tape up. It is probably more to do with the photographer than anything else


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hannes said:


> I'm fairly certain I've seen a massive canon logo on the side of the rink for one of the ice sports, so if canon is sponsoring I doubt anyone with a canon would be ordered to tape up. It is probably more to do with the photographer than anything else



On the other hand, giving a list of allowed gear brand names (what when where) to every photog at these events might prove impractical and is bound to create confusion, so maybe the regulation is to tape logos in any case no matter what? But this is all speculation unless we hear from a photog who works at these events and does tape his camera...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 19, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



Sorry, should have been more specific as in this is an actual quote from the governing IOC.

"The International Olympic Committee (IOC) enforces strict regulations that protect its corporate sponsors, meaning any brand not sponsoring the Olympics is not allowed to show its logo or otherwise affiliate itself with the lucrative event".


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 19, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...



I cover globally televised events quite a lot and the contracts you have to sign beforehand are scary. What you just quoted is very standard.

I have never, not once, been asked to cover my camera logo.

You did not answer my question. Do you know that the Olympics is asking photographers to cover their camera logo or are you just guessing?


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 19, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> "The International Olympic Committee (IOC) enforces strict regulations that protect its corporate sponsors, meaning any brand not sponsoring the Olympics is not allowed to show its logo or otherwise affiliate itself with *the lucrative event*".



Wow, and here I naively thought it was all about the thrill of participation.


----------



## caruser (Feb 19, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry, should have been more specific as in this is an actual quote from the governing IOC.
> 
> "The International Olympic Committee (IOC) enforces strict regulations that protect its corporate sponsors, meaning any brand not sponsoring the Olympics is not allowed to show its logo or otherwise affiliate itself with the lucrative event".


So the brand is not allowed to show its logo, which would mean that Canon or Nikon can't just show up waving flags, but I don't read that to imply that photographers happening to use Canon or Nikon (or whatever) need to cover their logo. What would be next, they need to cover their shoes if Adidas or Nike aren't sponsors?


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 19, 2014)

I think the logo covering is all hype and not put into practice. There were lots of stories about athletes having to cover over iPhones in the opening ceremonies (requested by Samsung who is a major sponsor) but in the end this was not enforced and actually ruled against by the IOC. The iPhones, like the Canons reign supreme!! 

I'm going to keep a close watch today and see if I see any signs of taping over Canon or Nikon logos but I think Canon is a major sponsor anyways so don't think they will be taped over for that reason.


----------



## slclick (Feb 19, 2014)

Perhaps there are other venues this is a requirement for and thus the shooters leave the gaffers tape on and pay attention to more important issues, as we all might when this thread ends.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 19, 2014)

caruser said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, should have been more specific as in this is an actual quote from the governing IOC.
> ...



Actually yes. Ive participated in some pro sports (as an amateur) where you could not wear clothing with visible logos. If it couldn't be removed you had to tape over them....if you were found to violate that policy you would be disqualified.

I agree that some photogs who shoot in varying venues just tape over and leave it that way so its never an issue.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 19, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> caruser said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Same here.... I used to bicycle race. We were not allowed to have any logos on our jerseys that there was not a sponsorship contract for, with the sole exception of your club logo. Surprisingly, we did not have to cover up manufacturer logos on the bicycles.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 20, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> caruser said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...



Sorry we are not talking about clothing. Most photographers get a bib anyway. I say it AGAIN, I have not once been asked to cover my Canon logo at a globally televised event. Not once.


----------



## Roo (Feb 20, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > caruser said:
> ...



I'm with you on this one. I've seen a lot of uncovered Canon and Nikon cameras in photos from the Olympics including Lars Baron's set up in this article. 

http://gizmodo.com/the-inside-story-of-how-olympic-photographers-capture-s-1521746623


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 22, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



And it's mostly white lenses out there isn't it?


----------



## Khufu (Feb 23, 2014)

Bit of a curveball/possible perspective shift...

Around the time of the 1DX/5D3/Lens development and prototype testing, didn't Canon have people out there in the wild (literally) shooting prototypes with black tape over where finished products' logos would preside?...


----------



## Khufu (Feb 23, 2014)

These are fun to look back on! This guy was shooting with the "new" 200-400mm x1.4, 600mm, 1DX and 5D3 before either camera was on sale. The 1DX had just been announced, the 5D3 was unheared of and people were speculating that it may be a sneak peak of the 7D2. this was on or before January 23rd 2012*... and there was black tape over the Canon branding 







Google Image Search '5D III prototype', it's fun to look back on!

* EDITED: 2012, not 2011


----------



## zim (Feb 23, 2014)

Khufu said:


> These are fun to look back on! This guy was shooting with the "new" 200-400mm x1.4, 600mm, 1DX and 5D3 before either camera was on sale. The 1DX had just been announced, the 5D3 was unheared of and people were speculating that it may be a sneak peak of the 7D2. this was on or before January 23rd 2011... and there was black tape over the Canon branding
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah fun times I remember it well, particularly the argument over whether that was a detachable grip or not! ;D


----------



## Roo (Feb 23, 2014)

zim said:


> Khufu said:
> 
> 
> > These are fun to look back on! This guy was shooting with the "new" 200-400mm x1.4, 600mm, 1DX and 5D3 before either camera was on sale. The 1DX had just been announced, the 5D3 was unheared of and people were speculating that it may be a sneak peak of the 7D2. this was on or before January 23rd 2011... and there was black tape over the Canon branding
> ...



Hilarious that there would be any argument over it being a detachable grip if that was the photo being debated ;D


----------



## ClayStevens (Feb 24, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> Is this the 7D III ?
> 
> http://www.tv2.no/2014/02/17/nyheter/utenriks/ol/5331516#.UwOYFV69KSM


I believe that half of them are using this kit while the other half are using smartphones at the stands.


----------

